# Rumeur nouvel iPod !



## Yannoux (7 Janvier 2006)

Bonsoir a tous,

Je viens de voir une video qui pourrqis etre le prochain iPod de Apple et qui remplacerais le Shuffle ! 

Je vous mets le lien : http://mediapickle.com/new/?p=content_template2&idb=2429










PS : C'est bien sur qu'une rumeur..... :love:


----------



## DarkNeo (8 Janvier 2006)

J'ai vu ca 
C'est excellent ^^


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Janvier 2006)

Chez moi, ça ne marche pas. Mais j'ai vu le genre de sites que tu fréquentes, coquin.   

PS : salut compatriote girondin !


----------



## illya Milapine (10 Janvier 2006)

Y a pas à dire je ne m'en lasse pas de cette video, totalement dans l'esprit apple ! Génial !

Par contre j'ai moi aussi remarqué les superbes créatures qui ornent le site sur lequel on peut visionner la video !!!

Coquin va :love:


----------



## Yannoux (10 Janvier 2006)

Bonsoir,

Pour ne pas passser pour un gros coquin  je tiens a dire que je me suis retrouve sur ce site contre mon plein gre! Tiens ca me rappelle quelqu'un cette phrase.
En fait je cherche des infos sur le ipod nano et je suis tombe dessus et je me suis dis que je mettrais bien un post sur cette video histoire de rigoler un peu! Et comme cela a ete dit plus haut la video et totalement dans l'esprit Apple, ce qui et tres accrocheur et moqueur a la fois sur la miniaturisation du iPod par notre gourou!:love: 
Mais meme si il faisait cet iPod Flea, je garde mon iPod nano, il est super, la taille ideal!:love: :love: 
Enfin voila.

@+ et banzai du Girondin pas footeux du tout, vu l'equipe de bras casse qu'est Bordeaux, enfin entre nuls ils arrive quand meme a faire un podium de temps en temps


----------



## gratteur-fou (10 Janvier 2006)

Salut, très bonne vidéo ! 
Il y avait une autre vidéo dans le même style, mais avec l'ipod Nano


----------



## Yannoux (10 Janvier 2006)

Au fait gratteur-fou c'est peut etre celle la de video sur le nano :
http://homepage.mac.com/ibook238/.Movies/SteveJobsSNL.mov

Trouve le lien dans le bar! 

PS: il est bien ce bar mais ca manque de biere au comptoir quand meme!!:rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Janvier 2006)

Yannoux a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Pour ne pas passser pour un gros coquin  je tiens a dire que je me suis retrouve sur ce site contre mon plein gre! Tiens ca me rappelle quelqu'un cette phrase.
> En fait je cherche des infos sur le ipod nano et je suis tombe dessus et je me suis dis que je mettrais bien un post sur cette video histoire de rigoler un peu! Et comme cela a ete dit plus haut la video et totalement dans l'esprit Apple, ce qui et tres accrocheur et moqueur a la fois sur la miniaturisation du iPod par notre gourou!:love:



A d'autres.


----------



## gratteur-fou (11 Janvier 2006)

Yannoux a dit:
			
		

> Au fait gratteur-fou c'est peut etre celle la de video sur le nano :
> http://homepage.mac.com/ibook238/.Movies/SteveJobsSNL.mov
> 
> Trouve le lien dans le bar!
> ...


Oui c'était cette vidéo, bien trouvé


----------



## Yannoux (12 Janvier 2006)

Bonsoir,

pour te repondre iDuck je ne passe pas mon temps sur les films X, on s'en lasse rapidement!!!
Enfin.... 
Je preferes les images mais soft, je trouve ca beaucoup plus joli sous cette forme de media!:love: 
Exxemple:


----------



## marlou (12 Janvier 2006)

çà ne marche pas chez moi non plus.. 
c'est pareil sur allociné je n'arrive plus à voir les vidéos depuis tiger et QT7? qu'est ce qui cloche? faut-il un ..des plug-ins? merci 
marlou


----------



## Yannoux (15 Janvier 2006)

Bonsoir a tous,

Ben Marlou a un probleme et c'est bizzarre. Chez moi j'ai QT7.0.4 avec le plugin Divx 5.0.1, WMV de flip4mac.
Ben avant tout ca j'etais sur QT7.0.3 sans plugin et ca marchait bien, donc je sais pas quoi qui cloche. 

Donc si quelqu'un pourrait aider notre amis sur ce point se serait sympa!

Ciao


----------



## Yannoux (15 Janvier 2006)

Je viens de retourner sur le lien pour la video et c'est une WMV!
Donc soit il faut telecharger le player VLC qui est pas mal : http://www.01net.com/telecharger/mac/Multimedia/video/fiches/23810.html

Sinon comme moi telecharger les deux codecs Divx et WMV pour tout voir sur QT7.0.4 :
- Codec Divx 5.2.1 : http://www.01net.com/telecharger/mac/Multimedia/video/fiches/7093.html
- Codec WMV : http://www.flip4mac.com/wmv_download.htm

Comme ca plus besoin de 50 lecteur pour voir ses videos !!!! 

Et en bonus track, le widget qui permet de mettre le plein ecran avec QT7, car cette fonction des plus normale se trouve sur le QT7 Pro alors que cette fonction devrait etre sur le free player, enfin....
le lien : http://www.dashboardwidgets.com/showcase/details.php?wid=605

Voila, j'espere que ca marcheras maintenant.     :love:


----------

